# HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY ARABELLA ...



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

It's hard to believe little Lady Arabella has been here an ENTIRE year . Arabella enjoyed opening her presents ( no , the paper was not part of the gift ) . Tonight we are having a party with some of her closest pup pals - here's hoping there is no sugar rush . I am truly thankful her cake will only have 1 candle , knowing my mini monster - she'll set herself alight . GOOD NEWS - her big sister Charlotte has rejoined the family ( she never could resist a party ) . HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY BABY GIRL . Sarah


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

sarah
Happy Birthday Arabella :chili: she is beautiful! :wub: 
i cant believe it! she is already 1 years old... i still remeber her baby picture


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

and happy to hear that Princess Charlotte is back home :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: HAPPY BITHDAY :chili: :chili: WITH LOTS OF HUGS AND XXXX :chili: :chili: AND TREATS :chili: :chili:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sweet Girl!</span> :grouphug: </span></span></span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=27770:Catcher_...ipt_Font.jpg]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

happy birthday pretty Arabella =)

kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh what darling photos of the birthday girl!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE!!! 

So glad Princess charlotte made it home for the party though I have to admit I will miss the stories of her travels!!! LOL


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

<div align="center">Yeah! The girl is the BIG ONE!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU BEAUTIFUL BABY, YOU!

[attachment=27775:Birthday_Boop.gif]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=27776:Balloons_Galore.gif]

*Have a wonderful day sweet Arabella :grouphug: *


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:chili: Happy Bday! :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

[attachment=27782:Happy_birthday.gif]


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=27794:arabella.jpg]

Hey Sarah ..

Max wants to know if Arabella is old enough to "go around" ... lol

He likes his girls young you know !!!

Lots of nose like and sniffs from Max


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=27797:happybdaymusic_vi.gif] Happy birthday Arabella & welcome home Princess Charlotte. :aktion033: That's a beautiful birthday pic.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday darling Lady Arabella! It seems impossible that you're already ONE! I remember when you were just a hopeful thought in your Mama's mind. You certainly have blossomed into a beautiful little girl.
[attachment=27803:birthday_new.jpg]


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy, Happy Birthday Arabella!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARABELLA!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: She looks so cute!! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS"> :chili::chili::chili: Happy Birthday sweet girl......when your done please send your sister my way....... :chili::chili::chili:</span>


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

have a lovely and joyous birthday little birthdaygirl 










heini & schnupp


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you to all the lovely people who acknowledged this special milestone . Sarah


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww! Happy Birthday Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

AWWW SHE IS SO CUTE, HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY ARABELLA


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hope you had a wonderful party, and tell that wandering sister of yours to stay put for awhile.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Big Happy Birthday wish to Lady Arabella on the big ONE from Chloe & Debra


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Arabella!!! She looks so pretty! You always take the best pics :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is beautiful!! Happy birthday Arrabella!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY ARABELLA. Hope she has a great little party.

The pics are just adorable.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Arabella!!!! :chili: :chili: It looks like you had a fun party!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Happy birthday sweet girl!!!!!!!! Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :grouphug: :aktion033: :grouphug: :aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We're not late, I was just waiting for the party pictures with all your friends! LOL

Hope you had a WONDERFUL day sweet little girl, and that you got lots & lots of treats & stuff .... sorry we are a little late, you only turn one once, and its a very special day!! I think you should celebrate it again cause we missed it!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> We're not late, I was just waiting for the party pictures with all your friends! LOL
> 
> Hope you had a WONDERFUL day sweet little girl, and that you got lots & lots of treats & stuff .... sorry we are a little late, you only turn one once, and its a very special day!! I think you should celebrate it again cause we missed it![/B]



*Yehhh ahemmm ... where are the photos from her 1st birthday party ??*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=452009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am not showing the party yet - I have a BIG first group photo planned . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=452032
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA!! About time for the group family photo!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=452042
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not showing the party yet - I have a BIG first group photo planned . Sarah
[/B][/QUOTE]

YEA!! About time for the group family photo!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey Pat did u hear that ??? big group photo planned ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=452071
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA!! About time for the group family photo!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey Pat did u hear that ??? big group photo planned ...
[/B][/QUOTE]


....did you say.....group photo?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ah-I'm so sorry I missed this! :mellow: Happy Belated Birthday sweet Arabella! :wub: I hope you had a blast and I wish you many birthdays to come :chili:


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this thread.

Happy Birthday Arabella!!! :aktion033:


----------

